

A smile can double your revenue. - foos
http://blog.akismet.com/2011/08/15/smile/

======
e1ven
I'd be curious to see if conversions went down, as the average price went up.

People who only wanted to donate $12 may have seen the frown, and decided
"This amount isn't wanted", and left, rather than increasing their donation?

If we assume some people did each (some leave, and some increase), the
adjusted total donation numbers with and without the smiley, would be
interesting to compare, not just the average donation amount.

------
colintan
Did the smile change in appearance (e.g. look happier) as the slider went up
the scale?

It seems you have another sweet spot at the $36 mark, despite the smile
looking the same as $24.

Thanks for the insightful post.

